

We need more reviews/discussions for the Internet - erkany

Hi guys, I think most of the sites&#x2F;pages on the internet is missing a way for the users&#x2F;visitors to drop a comment or a review. Sure the blogs and any site that provided a comment&#x2F;review system like (disqus) cover this need but how about the rest of them. Would not you like a way to drop a quick note&#x2F;review for the site owner and the future visitors?
======
erkany
My co-founder and I are working on a browser extension which will allow you to
drop comments while you are on any web site. The extension will also gather
existing reviews from popular review sites like google review, yelp, angies
etc..

------
erkany
For example you are visiting a local service provider web site. Would not you
like to drop a quick note /review or even ask a question to the public?

------
erkany
Sorry for breaking this post into multiple pieces. My initial post seemed to
be truncated

